# Recommendations for MH lighting fixtures



## SoultionsbySullivan (May 30, 2010)

I have a shopping center I regularly service for three decades or more. They want more replacement lighting. 

Poles are 40' high, 1000-watt Metal Halides and the lot is 480-volt. 

Whom gives a respectable product that can hold up that you would use?

I went with metal halide Direct I believe last time and there is constant problems at the 4 to 6 month mark going on. This place has high winds so the others shook apart and some divider would come loose and guilatine the wiring.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Are the poles rated for the weight of a 1000 watt MH? Usually this number varies with the design maximum wind speed. Sounds like a lot of movement is going on up top. I would use a nice RAB fixture if it were me. Something like this:

http://www.prolighting.com/rabfn10mehaf3.html


----------

